# Feeling the pressure!



## Emmamax76 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi All,
        Just started (yesterday) on our one and only shot at IVF and starting to feel the pressure a bit! DH and I have had 3 unsuccessful iui  treatments 2 years ago and after a health scare (DH) this year we decided that if we didn't at least have one try at IVF we'd always be asking what if? Unfortunately the hospital I used for the iui treatment have withdrawn there fertility treatment services (I was only informed after I'd booked my initial consultation that actually they no longer offer it!) so I've had to search around for another clinic, thankfully my Dr has been great and put me in touch with a great Consultant who is really lovely. All the drugs I'm using this time (fostimon,cetrotide) are different to the ones we had for iui so I'm slightly apprehensive.  I'd love to say if this was unsuccessful we'd try again but financially we just can't and with my big 4-0 round the corner time isn't on our side either! Just reading through some of the threads on here it's amazing just how many people are in the same boat and already I feels slightly calmer but there's just so much to take in and think about isn't there! if anyone has any advice about the whole process, feelings etc I'd be really grateful. Xxx


----------

